# 16 or 17? BBS RS 012



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

Are these 17's? Bought them as 16's








BBS 012 and stamped with ET 24 on a pair and 11 (slant lips) on another.
Slant lips are 9" width
Regular lips are 8's in width


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (NYCGTM)*

*This is the info I got from seller*
I've got an extremely sweet set of BBS RSs for sale. They are BBS RS 012 up front and RS 013 in the back. They have had the insides powdercoated in an off-orange color, with the faces and lips mirror polished. 
Because this wasn't done anytime recently, the shine on the lips isnt as good as it could be, and there are a few instances of the paint fading a little. The bolts are definitely usable, but as you can see have lost any luster.
The piece a la resistance- Polished Aluminum BBS Porsche centercaps. I've never seen these on a set, and is what I think makes this set stand out particularly. The full height centercaps are also polished with powdercoated/polished plates.
I think the rear lips are 2 or 2.5" slant style, and the fronts are 1". Only one of the fronts has a small blemish that I have pictured, and is barely noticable unless you stare at them for some time.
Specifications:
Front:
BBS RS 012
16x7
5x130 Bolt Pattern
ET24
Rear:
BBS RS 013
16x7
5x130 Bolt Pattern
ET11


----------



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (NYCGTM)*

well ya got a 16 thats a 17 


_Modified by rmkonrad at 10:21 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (NYCGTM)*

hey are BBS RS 012 up front and RS 013 in the back........

That would be a 16inch wheel, porsche never ran a 17inch.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4177720
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4218503

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_hey are BBS RS 012 up front and RS 013 in the back........
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats what it says in the centers, BUT they just measure to ~17 from where the tires sit.... its weird... 
they are at my house now, im taking them apart as we speak, ill do better measurements when they are apart


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (ahmetthej3rk)*

They are 100% 16s
I just measured my MAE's and they measure out to be 18 from lip end to lip end..


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (ramon.)*

holla!
and i broke the fuken wrench while trying to take off 1 of the bolts.....








no more taking apart the rs


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (ahmetthej3rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahmetthej3rk* »_holla!
and i broke the fuken wrench while trying to take off 1 of the bolts.....







no more taking apart the rs 

LOL, JB Weld Time








What a cheap ass wrench







Where did you get it from


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (NYCGTM)*















from ur cheap ass!!!!


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (ahmetthej3rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahmetthej3rk* »_














from ur cheap ass!!!!








Those damn Titanium, Gold plated wrenches suck!


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (NYCGTM)*

come by house when ur outta work so that we can go get the socket and a wrench.... ill bring the wheels to facundo tomorrow


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (ahmetthej3rk)*

K son


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: 16 or 17? BBS RS 012 (NYCGTM)*

fyi wheels measure from the bead area not overall diameter


----------

